# My fish are dying!



## skwrl (Dec 2, 2006)

im so sad i have had 5 fish die over the last 2 days all because of ick, IM SO SAD!


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

ok sir or mam... first of all this is not the correct place to post your troubles. this is a userjournal to display your fishtanks. I understand you are new, i just want you to know. also i can help you with your problem. DO U HAVE A LIGHT, AQUARIUM SALT, AND IS IT FRESHWATER IS SALT.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its pretty unusual for a fish to die of ich unless it has a severe case of it IME.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Tell us what type of fish you have so we can help. Different meds affect fish differently


----------

